# The spinning ballerina



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Which way is the ballerina spinning?
Try to make her spin the opposite way.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

couldn't get it to change. then I looked away and she changed


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, it's an optical illusion - the movement - and the way she moves... I think is related to a state of mind, and to the more developed part of the brain somewhat. Meaning, not everybody can ever get her to change direction. But it has no right or wrong answer - it's just a fun... test? mind exercise?.. Something like that. Or just fun.


----------



## knitpath (Oct 29, 2012)

If you stare at the feet , you can see the opposite! Fun!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

wow all i can say is wow got me on that one


----------

